
Ask HN: Best Resources to Learn to Manage Linux Boxes via SSH - grepthisab
Definitely something I haven&#x27;t done too much of before. New job requires a lot of SSHing and I&#x27;m only a little familiar with the practice. Can anyone suggest a good resource for tools and how to use them effectively, and when? I&#x27;m thinking netstat, iostat, etc.
======
atsaloli
If you'd like to learn system administration, visit
[http://www.sabok.org](http://www.sabok.org) and
[http://verticalsysadmin.com/blog/training-program-to-
make-a-...](http://verticalsysadmin.com/blog/training-program-to-make-a-
novice-system-administrator/)

As for the tools you mention see [https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/linux-
performance-analys...](https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/linux-performance-
analysis-in-60-000-milliseconds-accc10403c55)

------
techjuice
If you want to become a professional and not just a dabbler I would recommend
reading some of the following books I have in my bookshelf:

[0] RHCSA & RHCE Training and Exam Preparation Guide by Asghar Ghori. This
book will help insure you know your stuff as your system
engineer/administrator wise.

[1] A Practical Guide to Linux Commands, Editor and Shell Programming Third
Edition. This book will cover the majority of what you would need and want to
know when connecting to a remote linux system over ssh.

If you want to get under the hood and become an expert, the following books
should help get you started:

[2] Advanced Programming in the UNIX Environment

[3] The Linux Programming Interface: A Linux and UNIX System Programming
Handbook

[4] Linux Kernel Development 3rd Edition

To get a nice general overview and get up and going quickly:

[5] How Linux works: What every superuser should know

[6] The Linux Command Line

[7] Python Crash Course

[8] Automate the boring stuff with Python. This is a great book to help you
think about how to automate most of the repetitive things you will end up
doing on a regular basis.

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/RHCSA-RHCE-Red-Enterprise-
Linux/dp/14...](https://www.amazon.com/RHCSA-RHCE-Red-Enterprise-
Linux/dp/1495148203)

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Practical-Guide-Commands-Editors-
Prog...](https://www.amazon.com/Practical-Guide-Commands-Editors-
Programming/dp/013308504X)

[2] [https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Programming-UNIX-
Environment...](https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Programming-UNIX-
Environment-3rd/dp/0321637739)

[3] [https://www.amazon.com/Linux-Programming-Interface-System-
Ha...](https://www.amazon.com/Linux-Programming-Interface-System-
Handbook/dp/1593272200)

[4] [https://www.amazon.com/Linux-Kernel-Development-Robert-
Love/...](https://www.amazon.com/Linux-Kernel-Development-Robert-
Love/dp/0672329468)

[5] [https://www.amazon.com/How-Linux-Works-Superuser-
Should/dp/1...](https://www.amazon.com/How-Linux-Works-Superuser-
Should/dp/1593275676)

[6] [https://www.amazon.com/Linux-Command-Line-Complete-
Introduct...](https://www.amazon.com/Linux-Command-Line-Complete-
Introduction/dp/1593273894)

[7] [https://www.amazon.com/Python-Crash-Course-Hands-Project-
Bas...](https://www.amazon.com/Python-Crash-Course-Hands-Project-
Based/dp/1593276036)

[8] [https://www.amazon.com/Automate-Boring-Stuff-Python-
Programm...](https://www.amazon.com/Automate-Boring-Stuff-Python-
Programming/dp/1593275994)

~~~
grepthisab
This looks like a gold mine! Thanks so much!

~~~
iDemonix
The RHCSA/RHCE stuff is good, I passed the RHCSA a couple years ago and it's a
solid set of foundations.

There's a good chat (devopschat.slack.com) that's useful for learning stuff
like this.

